# Solved: Cannot boot from GParted Live CD



## KREATOR (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello guys, I've been trying to boot my pc from GParted Live CD but it always gives me an error:


Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.

/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off


what should I do?


----------



## bigioale (Aug 25, 2009)

Linux has a habit of not doing things right the first time, so I'd make another CD. Why partition when you can just run everything Virtually. I have Windows 7 and Ubuntu and run Windows XP and Vista virtually. Just download Sun Virtual Box and VM everything. Really easy, a million video's on YouTube on how to do it. Good luck 

Bigioale


----------



## KREATOR (Nov 3, 2009)

I've tried to boot the exact same CD on my laptop and it works normally.. I guess it must be a problem in my desktop... any solution?


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

Could be a hardware detection problem. Try a different version or try one of the live distros that has Gparted built in, like Puppy or Mepis.
distrowatch.com/index.php?distribution=puppy&month=all&year=all Have you tried booting any other live cd`s on this machine?


----------



## KREATOR (Nov 3, 2009)

Before trying to boot from Gparted I also tried to install Ubuntu server 8.04.3 The process went normal and everything installed correctly but when i was trying to boot it gave me some errors which I dont remember and it just didnt boot. I'll try the distro when i get home.


----------



## KREATOR (Nov 3, 2009)

I've kinda given up.. absolutely no linux CD works on my pc... I've tried gparted, about 3 different live CDs, I also tried to install ubuntu desktop and nothing. I even tried wubi and still not working... My pc is self built I dont know if that could be the problem because all these discs work on my HP laptop...
Look at my PC specs please...


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

If the discs work on other machines, then it is likely a hardware or hardware detection problem. OR you could have a bad cd/dvd drive getting read errors. Looking at your specs made me remember reading about similar problems with older versions of Ubuntu and a few other distros. Your original error:
/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
is sometimes triggered by hardware detection/incompatibility problems. I did some research and it seems multiple, large harddrives and or multiple cd/dvd drives can be the problem. Try unhooking one of your hard drives and see if it will boot, if you have 2 cd/dvd drives unhook one of them also and any other periferals, get it back to basics. If you can get it to boot this way, then you can install Ubuntu and reconnect the drives.


----------



## KREATOR (Nov 3, 2009)

thank you so much for your help bro.. it was as easy as choosing "load optimal defaults" in the bios and everything worked...


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

Glad you got it sorted out, thanks for letting us know. Still seems like a strange error message for a bios setting problem, but we still really dont know what caused it? LOL


----------



## KREATOR (Nov 3, 2009)

yes.. i still dont know what the problem was since loading optimal defaults was pretty much the same as the settings i had set...


----------

